# Medical Assistant billing



## broundy (Apr 22, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone either knew personally or could help me find some information on whether a medical assistant performing a mini mental exam on a patient can be billed when there is a visit also being performed on the same day.  I don't think so but want to be sure.

Thanks

Bonnie


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 23, 2010)

You're right,  you can't bill for a medical assistant in addition to another E&M.  You're thinking of incident-to billing, where an employee (such as a nurse or MA) can perform certain services under the supervision of a physician, and submit a 99211.  However, you should not bill that along with another E&M code submitted by your physician on the same day.


----------

